# Building a Big A$$ Pop Up!



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

loved the looks of your finished crypt, it is awesome. It is way above my meger skills(the mechinical part), but read it through- and was totally amused- you are very humorous-- and by the way, I agree with your rant, have to gear things toward everyones enjoyment- and remember halloween and TOTing is about kids, don't want to have them so scared that they can't enjoy it!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice job on the props Garage of Evil, and I would also like to second Bethene's comment on agreeing with your rant. We do a Haunt every year, We go more for spooky than gore. The idea is to celebrate the spookiness not encourage the sick (in the head that is) 
There was an article once about this house who decided for halloween it would be cool to depict an actual car crash with a person crashed through the front windshield. The person looked very real and there of course was lots and lots of blood. A few months earlier there had been a fatal car crash where a high schooler coming home from a football game was killed just up the road from the house. So evertime the family memeber of the highschooler had to go home they were forced to look at the so called "Halloween scene". Now the city got involved and asked them to remove the scene. The family did because they felt pressure. The fact that the family had to be asked is amazing to me. I am not for censorship of any sort and I do believe in freedom of speech. All I'm asking is for a little common sense. So good for you on your rant, I am one more who agrees.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome work! Webpage saved as a favorite.

"Here, here" on the rant. While I adore mortifying the grown-ups, you have to _discriminate_. As a kid, Halloween was deliciously "spooky" for me, but nobody was out to make me vomit or require therapy, and thus I'm a lifelong fan. Going all-out on the shock factor is fine with me, but save it for those who can take it. Know your audience and (like S'mama said above), know your current events!

There's a reason that Disney's Haunted Mansion is still a standard in the haunt industry, but it's not because all the kids crap their pants!


----------



## Con Carne (Apr 12, 2008)

WOW!!!! that is amazingly cool! But i gotta wonder, what do you do with that baby when it's not in use? do you have a warehouse to store your creations or what? that's not "toss-it-in-the-attic" sort of decoration! 
i really really love the steam rising from teh cracks and then the lights and rattling before the big pop-up. That is top notch in my book.


----------



## Garage-of-Evil (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone.

Regards,

Steve


----------

